# BOGS Valley Walkers



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

I recently was given the opportunity to review a pair of Bog’s footwear for hunters. Bog’s is making noise in the hunter’s footwear market and we are fortunate to be trying out some of their new footwear. I chose the Valley Walkers and it was a pleasure reviewing these. 
From the time I put them on, I found a friend for my feet. They are light weight, waterproof had a non-slip, non marking and self-cleaning outsole. Even in 85 degree temperatures, the anti-microbial insole did not allow my feet to sweat. They are also comfort rated from temperate to -20 degrees Fahrenheit or sub-zero conditions. I did not find the natural hand-lasted rubber and four way stretch outer shell to be uncomfortable nor did it ever cut my circulation off at my ankle. To top it off, the sure-grip traction gives you the grip you need going up and down those steep hills. The anti-microbial insole reduces scent allowing me to wear these out to the deer stand. The Mossy Oak pattern only enhances all these great features.
I have worn the Valley Walkers for awhile now, whether it is out to work in the yard, shooting my bow, running weekend errands or turkey hunting. My wife did draw the line at one point when I had them on to go to dinner one evening and quickly learned it was either them or I not going to dinner that evening. I was not going to let a pair of shoes keep me from dinner, so I quickly took them off. I have also found myself sometimes wondering if I am really wearing anything on my feet they are so light. 
If you are looking for a shoe/loafer you can wear scouting, checking trail cams and wearing around the yard then I would check the Valley Walkers out. You will not be disappointed. 
I found these priced on the Bogs site for around $62.00, making them a good investment for your feet. 
For more information check them out at http://www.bogsfootwear.com/Men
Look for more reviews coming in the near future on new boots coming out from Bogs this summer on 

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
facebook.com\garysbowhunting


----------

